# Connecting my laptop to the tv



## hjrdee (17 Jan 2008)

Quick question

I want to connect my Laptop to the tv and watch films saved on my laptop on the tv.  My tv is about 6 or 7 years old and only has a big scart connection at the back of it.  My laptop is about 3 months old so would have most modern connections I presume

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## coola (17 Jan 2008)

your tv will need a pc / input connector and a tv that is 6-7 yrs old would not have one id say. you cant do it via scart


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

I disagree. You should be able to get an _AV _to _SCART _cable/adaptor or kit ([broken link removed] is just one example - not necessarily a specific purchase recommendation) depending on what _AV _output(s) your laptop has. What make and model is the laptop so we can tell what sort of outputs it has?


----------



## Joe Nonety (17 Jan 2008)

If your laptop has an s-video or a vga output, you can get it to connect up to the TV via the scart alright but it doesn't mean you'll get decent picture.


----------



## coola (17 Jan 2008)

how does this connect to the laptop


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> If your laptop has an s-video or a vga output, you can get it to connect up to the TV via the scart alright but it doesn't mean you'll get decent picture.


Why not?


coola said:


> how does this connect to the laptop


What? The link I posted was about a kit that includes _S-Video _to _SCART _connectivity. If you _Google _or search _eBay _then I'm sure that you'll also find _VGA _to _SCART _connectors/adaptors.


----------



## coola (17 Jan 2008)

yes. you will have the scart connection on the tv (hopefully) . will the laptop have an s-video connection, very very doubtful


----------



## hjrdee (17 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'll post the specs of laptop later.  I do know tho that it does have an s Video connection - 7 pin, not 4


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

coola said:


> yes. you will have the scart connection on the tv (hopefully) . will the laptop have an s-video connection, very very doubtful



Why not? Or some other _AV _out? The laptop is only 3 months old.



hjrdee said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'll post the specs of laptop later.  I do know tho that it does have an s Video connection - 7 pin, not 4


So something like the kit I linked to earlier should allow you to do _S-Video _to _SCART_. Another option (the one that I use) is to use the front panel three _RCA AV _inputs on my _VCR _to route the signal into the _TV _from a laptop or digital camera etc. Basically there are usually ways and means. Even if you only had an _RF_/aerial/coax input on the _TV _you could probably do something!


----------



## Conshine (17 Jan 2008)

I have used this one:

[broken link removed]

Lots of Q & A's that may also help you.


----------



## hjrdee (17 Jan 2008)

specs of the laptop

http://www.bestbuybusiness.com/bbfb...703&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=09-55056899-2


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Apart from the cable kit that I mentioned earlier wouldn't [broken link removed] and an _S-Video _cable do the trick?


----------



## hjrdee (17 Jan 2008)

Thanks ClubMan,

I guess its easier than I thought.  I went to pcworld and spoke with them but they didn't really understand and said I may need a new telly to make it work....

However, as always askaboutmoney has more experts than your average store!!


----------



## Joe Nonety (17 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why not?


 
Because when I did it with 2 different laptops I got a poor quality picture on the TV. I used s-video to scart and vga to scart though. The Averkey Lite PC-TV might be a different story.


----------



## pnh (17 Jan 2008)

I have a new laptop and wanted to connect to tv also.I bought a cable on Ebay for about a tenner.Its a 4 pin SVGA out from the laptop with a combined audio out from laptop.They included a scart adaptor which goes into TV.The connections into that are straight forward phono white and red for audio and yellow for picture.It works a treat although u have to tweak the resolution on the laptop to get a non-distorted picture-although I discovered just yesteday that windows vista has windows media centre which does this for u automatically.Anyway it works well.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> Because when I did it with 2 different laptops I got a poor quality picture on the TV. I used s-video to scart and vga to scart though. The Averkey Lite PC-TV might be a different story.


Did you try the trick of disconnecting _SCART _pin 19 into the _TV _in case that helped?


----------



## Joe Nonety (17 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Did you try the trick of disconnecting _SCART _pin 19 into the _TV _in case that helped?


 
I'm pretty sure it was disconnected. It doesn't matter to me as I'll be getting an LCD soon that will be easy to connect to.


----------



## Technologist (17 Jan 2008)

If the movies are MPEG4 or DIVX you might get better results copying the files to a disc and playing them back using a cheap DIVX-compatible DVD player.


----------



## Joe Nonety (18 Jan 2008)

Technologist said:


> If the movies are MPEG4 or DIVX you might get better results copying the files to a disc and playing them back using a cheap DIVX-compatible DVD player.


 
Is there any single application that does this convertion?
Any ones I used caused the lip syncing to be off by a second or two. I've seen a guide to doing it on afterdawn.com but that required about 6 steps with 6 different applications.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

Have you checked www.videohelp.com ? Would VirtualDub do it?


----------



## Technologist (18 Jan 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> Is there any single application that does this convertion?
> Any ones I used caused the lip syncing to be off by a second or two. I've seen a guide to doing it on afterdawn.com but that required about 6 steps with 6 different applications.


What's the format of the files you downloaded? I thought most downloads were MPEG4,XVID or DiVX?

It's possible that all you have to do is to copy them, without any conversion, to a data CD or data-DVD. Any basic disc burning sofware will do. The free DiVX player will do this by drag & drop. 

This  player costs $70 in the USA and seems to support the popular download formats. I think there are a few other machines. I even saw one that could play from a USB stick. 

Transcoding is mostly only necessary if you're copying a DVD to play on a portable media player.


----------



## getoffthepot (20 Jan 2008)

There's a DVD/Divx player for sale in LIDL next Thursday for €59.99

[broken link removed]


----------



## BarneyMc (7 Jun 2008)

pnh said:


> I have a new laptop and wanted to connect to tv also.I bought a cable on Ebay for about a tenner.Its a 4 pin SVGA out from the laptop with a combined audio out from laptop.They included a scart adaptor which goes into TV.The connections into that are straight forward phono white and red for audio and yellow for picture.


 
I have a 7 pin SVideo out on my laptop. Most of them on eBay are 4 Pin but say it should be compatable with 7 Pin. Can someone let me know if this would be suitable? [broken link removed]


----------

